# in nomine Patris, et Filii, et Spiritus Sancti



## c4t4strophic

I've been debating my new tattoo, and I thought I had come to a conclusion, but then decided to change that as well. I wanted In Nomeni Patri, Et Fili, Spiritus Sancti, but then I decided it should be that, but in hebrew instead of latin. Does anyone know if it would be possible to translate "In Nomeni Patri, Et Fili, Spiritus Sancti" into hebrew? if it is possible, maybe point me in the right direction or show me? thanks, and im so happy this forum is here.

God Bless.


----------



## ahshav

I have an EXTREMELY limited understanding of Latin, but if this is "in the name of the father, the song and the holy spirit" then in Hebrew the common translation is:

בשם האב, הבן ורוח הקודש


----------



## c4t4strophic

its actually, in the name of the father, the son, and the holy spirit.

thanks


----------



## ahshav

you're welcome - and of course it's SON - typo...


----------



## Flaminius

Just for the record, the correct Latin phrase is:
in nomine Patris, et Filii, et Spiritus Sancti

The origin of this liturgical phrase is _Gospel according to Matthew_ 28:19.


----------



## Nunty

Hebrew-speaking Catholics in Israel add the words "one God" to the end of the formula, both in liturgy and privately. We also use the conjunction "and" with the name of each Person of the Trinity:

בשם האב והבן ורוח הקודש, אלוהים אחד

(In the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, one God.)


----------



## hadronic

Isn't it possible to say "...ve-ha-ruach ha-qadush" ?
והרוח הקָדוֹשׁ...


----------



## ahshav

רוח הקודש means the spirit of holiness.

If you wanted to literally say "the holy spirit" it would be הרוח הקדושה "HaRuakh HaKdosha," because רוח is a feminine noun, the adjective needs to be feminine as well.


----------



## origumi

ahshav said:


> רוח is a feminine noun


And masculine. מרים ילן שטקליס:


> רוח רוח רוח רוח
> למה לא תשכב לנוח
> מן הבוקר תשתולל
> והנה כבר בא הליל


----------



## Flaminius

There seems to be some confusion even among dictionaries regarding the gender of רוח.  Milon Morfix says it's feminine but my _Ben-Yehuda's Pocket Dictionary_ says it can be either.

The first instance of the word in Tanach is treated as feminine (Gen. 1:2):
. . . veruach Elohim merachefet al-peney hamayim.

How about Modern Hebrew?


----------



## origumi

Flaminius said:


> The first instance of the word in Tanach is treated as feminine (Gen. 1:2):
> . . . veruach Elohim merachefet al-peney hamayim.
> 
> How about Modern Hebrew?


In modern Hebrew as in biblical Hebrew רוח is mostly feminine yet can be masculine in poetical occasions. See the modern Hebrew example above (well known song by Stekelis) of masculine.

A biblical example of masculine רוח, Ecclesiastes 1:6.


> סוֹבֵב סֹבֵב הוֹלֵךְ הָרוּחַ וְעַל סְבִיבֹתָיו שָׁב הָרוּחַ


And also in a well known modern song by Avi Koren / Shim`on Cohen / Yehoram Gaon.


> איזה רוח, איזה רוח
> הוא עושה מצב רוח
> שתיפח רוחו
> מן יצור כל כך פרוע
> [...]


----------

